# Reformed Doctrine of Predestination by Loraine Boettner



## JoelRadford (Apr 5, 2010)

Over at our online book club, we just finished reading sections from the Sinfulness of Sin by Ralph Venning each Tuesday. So next Tuesday we will begin Reformed Doctrine of Predestination by Loraine Boettner (Available free here). 

If you'd like to join in, we'd love to have you. 

Be prepared by reading Chapter 1 (Introduction) and Chapter 2 (Statement of the doctrine). 

Visit the book club at http://reformedbookclub.blogspot.com/

http://reformedbookclub.blogspot.com


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sounds fun. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## KMK (Apr 5, 2010)

This does sound like an interesting idea.

Please fix your signature, Mr. Radford. For instructions, click on the link at the bottom of my post.

And welcome to PB!


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 5, 2010)

An excellent, formative book.


----------



## wmc1982 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would like to join a book club like this. I'm having a hard time holding myself accountable to reading daily.

I'm not quite sure how it works though. It looks like you are reading 7 different books at a time, which sounds great. Where are you in each book? How would I fit myself in if I started at page 1 on each of them?


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 5, 2010)

Chapter 1 of this book had a profound impact on me. I may join you on this one.


----------



## JoelRadford (Apr 5, 2010)

wmc1982 said:


> I would like to join a book club like this. I'm having a hard time holding myself accountable to reading daily.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how it works though. It looks like you are reading 7 different books at a time, which sounds great. Where are you in each book? How would I fit myself in if I started at page 1 on each of them?



Yes, we read a section from a different book each day of the week. 

You could read along with the current books by starting at page one and responding to old posts. Or you could even do books that we have already completed and comment on the old posts. All the posts for each are tagged by book title on the side bar. 

Just because you comment on books that we've already finished doesn't mean noone will read your comments. I certainly will and there are others who have subscribed to all the comments and will be interested to see what you think of the books we have already finished.

Although if you want accountability I would suggest you jump in when we begin a new book in the club. So that would be Boettner next week and then add other titles as they start.

I hope that's clear, Will, and you end up profiting from the club


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 5, 2010)

This sounds like a wonderful idea,this Boettner's book on Predestination changed my life,if you go to SermonAudio's great website you will find a genlemen that recorded that book in an audiobook format for free,it's good i listen to it as I go to sleep at night.

SermonAudio.com - The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination 1 of 26


----------



## JoelRadford (Apr 12, 2010)

First post at the Book Club is up: Reformed Book Club: Boettner-Reformed doctrine of predestination

I am interested to see what everyone thought of the first two chapters. Leave your comments on the post at the blog.


----------

